# Anyone succeeded in receiving British TV? TV Mucho?



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

I was hopng to watch Wimbledon. We did the research and found A VPN was needed.. We got the VPN. Everything appeared fine. But then in the last step it did not load. BBC change their 'signal'constantly to evade anyone outside UK. Has anyone succeeded in getting British TV? I just found this site called *TV Mucho* which says it can fulfil all UK channels- does anyone use it? Does it work? And how much does it cost?









Live TV online with TVMucho


Watch television streams on TV, Android or online using a free TVMucho IPTV live streaming account.




sat.tvmucho.com





When we were renting in Monte Pego before we got our house in Pego, I saw vans driving around a couple of times with _Get all British and German tv channels plastered all over them_- I wondered if they work?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

manuka said:


> I was hopng to watch Wimbledon. We did the research and found A VPN was needed.. We got the VPN. Everything appeared fine. But then in the last step it did not load. BBC change their 'signal'constantly to evade anyone outside UK. Has anyone succeeded in getting British TV? I just found this site called *TV Mucho* which says it can fulfil all UK channels- does anyone use it? Does it work? And how much does it cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I m not a watcher of UK TV but I know people here who use various systems so I guess they work although they are obviously illegal as far as BBC are concerned so I imagine there is always a bit of cat and mouse going on. TV Mucho is such an extraordinarily bad name that you get the feeling that its operation is not directed at enhanced quality or longevity .Listened to Wimbledon last night on radio 5 live and have to say I found it very enjoyable and refreshing for some reason.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

manuka said:


> I was hopng to watch Wimbledon. We did the research and found A VPN was needed.. We got the VPN. Everything appeared fine. But then in the last step it did not load. BBC change their 'signal'constantly to evade anyone outside UK. Has anyone succeeded in getting British TV? I just found this site called *TV Mucho* which says it can fulfil all UK channels- does anyone use it? Does it work? And how much does it cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi manuka,
Yes I have been using tvmucho for the last 4 years without any problems. I can get a constant UK TV service with 36 UK channels. 

Note: I do not use a VPN and never have, don't be pressured into buying apps that are not really needed.........

Tvmucho is a legal service that has been around for years and can provide tv services from many different countries. You will need a good constant Internet service. I use moviestar high speed fibre optic cable Internet and very rare that its buffering. 

When I signed up for tvmucho I pay annually €48 for 36 channels and catchup services. It might be a little more now but have another look at the website:

www.tvmucho.com 

Steve


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Hi manuka,
> Yes I have been using tvmucho for the last 4 years without any problems. I can get a constant UK TV service with 36 UK channels.
> 
> Note: I do not use a VPN and never have, don't be pressured into buying apps that are not really needed.........
> ...


Hi Steve, Thankyou for that. Do you need a satellite dish? Are you able to watch on TV or is it on lap top?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

manuka said:


> Hi Steve, Thankyou for that. Do you need a satellite dish? Are you able to watch on TV or is it on lap top?


Hi,

No I don't have a satellite dish, I recieved tvmucho through the Internet connection and use an android tv box ( or firestick) connected to the TV. I can also connect to tvmucho through my laptop, android tablet and my galaxy phone but not all at the same time unless you pay extra for multiple screen options.

Steve


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Yea I am watching Wimbledon. Good picture- we just got high fibre internet thankfully, as well .
Thanks for the heads up on this, Steve:- Going to be able to have a binge whenever now!


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

The remote control is maddening, but I just rectified by getting remote control for it via my apple mobile phone- works well and easy


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Just a thought:

The Spanish watch tennis too, you could watch it on the official Spanish broadcaster (this year its on DAZN), ok so the commentary won't be in English, but maybe if you're trying to learn Spanish, watching Spanish TV isn't such a bad idea!


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

manuka said:


> I was hopng to watch Wimbledon. We did the research and found A VPN was needed.. We got the VPN. Everything appeared fine. But then in the last step it did not load. BBC change their 'signal'constantly to evade anyone outside UK. Has anyone succeeded in getting British TV? I just found this site called *TV Mucho* which says it can fulfil all UK channels- does anyone use it? Does it work? And how much does it cost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just use a smart TV loaded with UK apps, BBC Iplayer, ITV hub, All 4, etc.

You need to setup the TV as a UK install, load the available apps and use a proxy Geo-blocker, to make it look like you're in the UK. You don't need a VPN for viewing legal free to air TV and the DNS proxy is cheaper & quicker. (Also works on your laptop, phone, set top box)

We use SmartDns...... Smart DNS Proxy | Unblock Web Sites & Digital Media We pay around £4.50 per month when we need to use it. Obviously not needed when back in the UK. If you're permanently in Spain they do good deals for 1 or 2 year subscription (They've been going for years)


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

A couple of other options that you may want to look into. 
Telitec, based in Moraira, provide an IPTV service. I used them when we first moved here. 
I now use "Stream Locator" as a VPN, they are a dedicated service for TV streams and allow me to use IPlayer, All4 etc on a Firestick. Costs $4.99 per month.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Just a thought:
> 
> The Spanish watch tennis too, you could watch it on the official Spanish broadcaster (this year its on DAZN), ok so the commentary won't be in English, but maybe if you're trying to learn Spanish, watching Spanish TV isn't such a bad idea!


Had a look at DAZN, no sign of Wimbledon just replays of previous tournaments. I believe it's available on the Movistar Plus package though.


----------



## stevie.whitts (12 mo ago)

Britflix.tw is pretty good and NordVPN is very solid


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Had a look at DAZN, no sign of Wimbledon just replays of previous tournaments. I believe it's available on the Movistar Plus package though.


LIve coverage is on Telefonica/Movistar + , like it has been for several years now.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry, my bad, the DAZN promo material makes it look like they have the live broadcast rights...


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Relyat said:


> A couple of other options that you may want to look into.
> Telitec, based in Moraira, provide an IPTV service. I used them when we first moved here.
> I now use "Stream Locator" as a VPN, they are a dedicated service for TV streams and allow me to use IPlayer, All4 etc on a Firestick. Costs $4.99 per month.


No need to purchase any type of VPN if you install tvmucho app.

Steve


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

It's an option. 
Depends what you want and how much you want to pay.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Depends on the quality of the picture you are happy to watch....480.........720.......1080 ....4k etc

TV Mucho pic is very poor










TVmucho is rated "Poor" with 2.1 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with TVmucho's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 607 customers have already said.




uk.trustpilot.com


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

blondebob said:


> Depends on the quality of the picture you are happy to watch....480.........720.......1080 ....4k etc
> 
> TV Mucho pic is very poor
> 
> ...


I honestly don't recognise hardly any of those problems stated in the reviews. 

No BBC programmes states one, too many BBC regional programmes states another !!

Casting keeps freezing: well tvmucho don't provide the casting app, that is on your device and works with your Internet.

Someone complained that they got to much buffering but then admitted that they didn't have a very powerful Internet connection!!!

Another moaning that tvmucho didn't provide their favourite or required TV channels 🤷‍♂️

You can have the services of Pzazz if you want but you also have the option to stay with tvmucho services too.

Some of the problems the subscribers have are due to their own poor Internet connection and any TV provider will suggest a minimum download speed their service requires. 

I've been with tvmucho for some years now and I am very happy with the services I get for €48 per annum. 36 TV channels plus the catchup services. No VPN required. Buffering is absolutely minimal and not enough to bother. Picture quality is good enough unless you require ultra high definition etc which I don't as i don't spend my time here in Spain watching TV morning to night along with all the soaps but enjoying the cities surroundings and friends company. 

Steve


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

You seem to be blessed and touched by the hand of God 😅 









TVmucho is rated "Poor" with 2.1 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with TVmucho's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 606 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com





They are just reviews and people can take from it what they will. 

When I tried it I found the picture quality very poor, even with a 600mb fibre connection. In fact it was marginally better than a 80's pirate VHS LOL.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

blondebob said:


> You seem to be blessed and touched by the hand of God 😅
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have a poor Internet service. My picture quality is perfectly acceptable. There are many TV services that are available for uktv but it's pointless me changing from tvmucho. 

Steve


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> You must have a poor Internet service. My picture quality is perfectly acceptable. There are many TV services that are available for uktv but it's pointless me changing from tvmucho.
> 
> Steve


If you call 600 mbs up and down with fibre to router a poor service then I guess you're right. But odd that never have a problem with 4k and UHD programmes. It was just TV Mucho that I found very poor as reflected in reviews everywhere.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

blondebob said:


> If you call 600 mbs up and down with fibre to router a poor service then I guess you're right. But odd that never have a problem with 4k and UHD programmes. It was just TV Mucho that I found very poor as reflected in reviews everywhere.


Yup, you are correct and I have very much the same (advertised) service. So blondebob after all that you have not yet provided any information as to what brilliant high definition tv services, plus VPN etc, that you use. Perhaps it will impress the OP........

Ah yes, lastly.....tvmucho has now been around for years.......

Steve


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> Yup, you are correct and I have very much the same (advertised) service. So blondebob after all that you have not yet provided any information as to what brilliant high definition tv services, plus VPN etc, that you use. Perhaps it will impress the OP........
> 
> Ah yes, lastly.....tvmucho has now been around for years.......
> 
> Steve



LG 4K OLED 55 and 65 inch TV both set up to use U.K region on board Apps plus a 4K Firestick loaded with the relevant apps, both hardwired with Cat 6 to router. No VPN as they tend to slow speeds just use a DNS changer which costs approx 19€ per annum (supplied DNS configured in the router enabling all devices). Much of the output by services such as Netflix, Amazon prime, Apple TV is in UHD 4K. Even BBC iPlayer is now streaming selected content in UHD. 

Can't see the need in 2022 to use a poor quality service such as TV Mucho at their prices.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

blondebob said:


> LG 4K OLED 55 and 65 inch TV both set up to use U.K region on board Apps plus a 4K Firestick loaded with the relevant apps, both hardwired with Cat 6 to router. No VPN as they tend to slow speeds just use a DNS changer which costs approx 19€ per annum (supplied DNS configured in the router enabling all devices). Much of the output by services such as Netflix, Amazon prime, Apple TV is in UHD 4K. Even BBC iPlayer is now streaming selected content in UHD.
> 
> Can't see the need in 2022 to use a poor quality service such as TV Mucho at their prices.


Yes, most of us nowadays have similar equipment. 

You obviously love spending a lot of time sat watching the telly.........

I like getting out and interacting with friends.

Tvmucho is perfect for me at less than a euro a week. The picture quality is perfectly acceptable too 📺

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We used to use TV Mucho but stopped when they were forced to abandon the 7-day catch-up facility - we rarely watch anything live and could never remember to pre-record things. We have a very fast internet connection but the reception was occasionally poor - more to do with the load on their servers I think. OH was trying to watch Six Nations once and it kept buffering, I guess there were too many expats with the same idea!


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> Yes, most of us nowadays have similar equipment.
> 
> *You obviously love spending a lot of time sat watching the telly..*.......
> 
> ...


How on earth can you possibly assume that, do explain how you can make such a statement? You say " _Yes, most of us nowadays have similar equipment_" So it can't the equipment I have!
Begs the question though that if you have similar equipment why on earth would you run an inferior quality of stream and pay for it?

Can you supply the link where you can get TV Mucho for less than a Euro a week please?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

blondebob said:


> How on earth can you possibly assume that, do explain how you can make such a statement? You say " _Yes, most of us nowadays have similar equipment_" So it can't the equipment I have!
> *Begs the question though that if you have similar equipment why on earth would you run an inferior quality of stream and pay for it?*


That sort of tv equipment is easily available and generally affordable to most nowadays. 
As I've said several times Bob, I don't sit here half the day watching crappy TV like love Island, Coronation Street, plus repeats of everything and the majority of programmes designed for people haven't got half a brain. For what I occasionally watch then the picture quality is perfectly acceptable. I don't need to have ultra high definition to watch BBC World news etc. My time is spent enjoying life outside in the fresh air and having meaningful conversations with human beings who are not behind a glass screen 😀

Enjoy your HDTV

Steve


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> That sort of tv equipment is easily available and generally affordable to most nowadays.
> As I've said several times Bob, I don't sit here half the day watching crappy TV like love Island, Coronation Street, plus repeats of everything and the majority of programmes designed for people haven't got half a brain. For what I occasionally watch then the picture quality is perfectly acceptable. I don't need to have ultra high definition to watch BBC World news etc. My time is spent enjoying life outside in the fresh air and having meaningful conversations with human beings who are not behind a glass screen 😀
> *
> Enjoy your HDTV*
> ...


So that will be a NO on every question then 😂 

_"My time is spent enjoying life outside in the fresh air and having meaningful conversations with human beings who are not behind a glass screen 😀" _Yet you seem to be here behind that glass screen 24/7😂😂😂

And HDTV is very 90's things have moved on a bit .....at a minimum its UHDTV


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

blondebob said:


> So that will be a NO on every question then 😂
> 
> _"My time is spent enjoying life outside in the fresh air and having meaningful conversations with human beings who are not behind a glass screen 😀" _Yet you seem to be here behind that glass screen 24/7😂😂😂
> 
> And HDTV is very 90's things have moved on a bit .....at a minimum its UHDTV


Yes I know Bob but it isn't a relevant argument now though is it.....High definition, Ultra High definition......🙄
Tv is just something to pass the time a little after being out having a nice time with friends.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> Yes I know Bob but it isn't a relevant argument now though is it.....High definition, Ultra High definition......🙄
> Tv is just something to pass the time a little after being out having a nice time with friends.


I certainly never saw it as an argument, be very one sided when all you had in your locker was "TV Mucho"..............just intrigued as to your statements and assumptions which when queried you fail miserably to answer each an every one. Any way just off out to have a pint with a group of imaginary friends


----------



## marzipan71 (Jul 13, 2018)

I've been using TV Mucho here in Italy for the past year or so. No problems to report at all, and picture quality is excellent for pretty much all the channels (Dave seems a bit lower quality for some reason). I use the app on my Firestick and as people say, no DNS or VPN required for the service if you just want to use TV Mucho. I also have the usual collection of apps on my Firestick (iPlayer, All4, ITV Hub...) and do use a smart DNS service (SmartDNS Proxy) for those and they all work fine (ditto for the Australian and Canadian Firestick apps). The picture quality for BBC and ITV is actually better I find on TV Mucho than it is on the iPlayer and ITV Hub live TV, so much so that if I want to watch football live for instance (MoTD or the FA Cup etc) on BBC, I'll watch it using TV Mucho in preference to the iPlayer live streaming. I also find the pseudo-DVR recording facility on TV Mucho really useful, which I didn't think would be the case. I have 30Mbps internet out in the sticks for info.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

marzipan71 said:


> I've been using TV Mucho here in Italy for the past year or so. No problems to report at all, and picture quality is excellent for pretty much all the channels (Dave seems a bit lower quality for some reason). I use the app on my Firestick and as people say, no DNS or VPN required for the service if you just want to use TV Mucho. I also have the usual collection of apps on my Firestick (iPlayer, All4, ITV Hub...) and do use a smart DNS service (SmartDNS Proxy) for those and they all work fine (ditto for the Australian and Canadian Firestick apps). The picture quality for BBC and ITV is actually better I find on TV Mucho than it is on the iPlayer and ITV Hub live TV, so much so that if I want to watch football live for instance (MoTD or the FA Cup etc) on BBC, I'll watch it using TV Mucho in preference to the iPlayer live streaming. I also find the pseudo-DVR recording facility on TV Mucho really useful, which I didn't think would be the case. I have 30Mbps internet out in the sticks for info.


Thank for your views about tvmucho. Nice to know there are other satisfied customers. 

Steve


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Don't take my word for it ...this says it all 😂 😂 😂 









TVmucho is rated "Poor" with 2.1 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with TVmucho's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 607 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

You're getting a little obsessed with it now Bob, I'm OK with the services I pay for so no need for you to worry.

Tvmucho has and will be around for years with many satisfied customers 😊 

Steve


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> You're getting a little obsessed with it now Bob, I'm OK with the services I pay for so no need for you to worry.
> 
> Tvmucho has and will be around for years with many satisfied customers 😊
> 
> Steve


Says the man obsessively trying to defend a proven third rate streaming service. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Also see post #31


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Also see post #33


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well it's about 6pm and I have a meal waiting for me and friends at the Italian restaurant in town. Enjoy your soaps this evening on your ultra high definition tv and I hope to resume the conversation tomorrow and you can update me on your evenings tv programmes 🙄🤣✔

Steve


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

tebo53 said:


> Well it's about 6pm and I have a meal waiting for me and friends at the Italian restaurant in town. Enjoy your soaps this evening on your ultra high definition tv and I hope to resume the conversation tomorrow and you can update me on your evenings tv programmes 🙄🤣✔
> 
> Steve


Enjoy your table for 1 at the imaginary " Italian restaurant in town". And who the **** eats at 6.00pm at this time of year unless rushing back to watch Enders or Emmerdale along with other Benidorm Pensionistas . I shall be dining later with real people so will miss the soaps you speak of. You will be in turmoil waiting to resume the convo tomorrow........lets see 😂 😂 😂


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

blondebob said:


> You seem to be blessed and touched by the hand of God 😅
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have great picture quality and good sound- happy with tvmucho


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Thank for your views about tvmucho. Nice to know there are other satisfied customers.
> 
> Steve


yup me too


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

manuka said:


> We have great picture quality and good sound- happy with tvmucho


Hi Manuka,
Glad you are happy with the services too, as I am. Plenty of choice and very reasonable quality. 

Steve


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

You can't get a better test than watching tennis- excellent Wimbledon coverage; no blips at all. We've got high speed internet now.. 600mega per second- I think that may be the answer for good reception!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

manuka said:


> You can't get a better test than watching tennis- excellent Wimbledon coverage; no blips at all. We've got high speed internet now.. 600mega per second- I think that may be the answer for good reception!


Hi Manuka,

So glad you are happy with the services you are getting 😊 Perhaps other former users didn't have a good enough Internet connection to achieve a good service.

Steve


----------

